# Honey Extractor



## chief (Apr 19, 2005)

This is my first try at posting a picture. Hope it works. If it does then have a look at the extractor and let me know if anyone knows what kind it is or who manufactured it. I bought it off an old lady who’s husband died some time ago. She said he kept bees sometime in the 60's but her son said it was more like the 70's and maybe into the 80's. She was a little senile and her son was mentally handicap so who knows exactly what vintage this extractor comes from. It is 24 inches in diameter and holds 4 deep or 8 medium/shallow frames tangentially. The motor is ¼ hp or perhaps 1/3 hp I will have to double check that. I will also have to take some more pics of the insides as this pic is rather generic. I want to convert it to a radial but I will need to redo the cage unless I can find one that was manufactured for it. It has a manual speed control clutch with a wing nut which my hand is mostly covering up. Works good but I don’t like having to turn the frames over.


----------



## chief (Apr 19, 2005)

The picture worked so here are some other pics from around my place.


NWC queen from Olivarez Honey Bees filled one and then two nucs in no time flat!










Me causing the bees trouble.










My perfectly orginized apiary . . .










My perfectly orginized honey house . . .


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

Chief

Have you looked at current cataloges to find a radial with the same size drum? There might be a conversion kit that will fit. 

Nice looking outfit.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Dadant makes the Ranger conversion for Little Wonders, but those have 18" drums.


----------



## HoneyBuzzard (Jul 29, 2007)

Great pictures, Thanks!! Looks like you got a cool setup.


----------



## chief (Apr 19, 2005)

I have seen the conversion for the Rangers but I am hoping there is something out there that is better. I figure I could maybe make the Dadant 6/12 cage work because it is 24 inches in diameter but I have never seen just the cage for sale so I don’t know if it’s in my price range. If anyone has one of these let me know what the interface dimensions are so I can see if it works.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

Chief, 

You'd better poke another hole in that belt and pull up those trousers. With all those bees flying around, the opportunity seems to present itself. Knowwhuttamean?


----------



## chief (Apr 19, 2005)

I did get stung twice on the butt the other day but they didn’t come down my pants they came up through the holes in the knees of my pants (I got rid of those pants). Even though my wife is constantly telling me to pull up my pants I think she secretly thinks it’s sexy.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

chief said:


> Even though my wife is constantly telling me to pull up my pants I think she secretly thinks it’s sexy.


Its funny how delusional we can get sometimes! Must be the smoke!


----------



## chief (Apr 19, 2005)

It is my attemp to be "down" with all the gangsters I see running around everywhere these days.


----------

